# Smoking Glycerin Tincture



## Joe Fumeux (Jun 9, 2010)

As modern technology progresses marijuana tincture has been developed from alcohol based to vegetable based sugar substitute called glycerin. I bought a bottle of this today from a collective and I noticed that all of the instructions on it were for oral delivery, but I bought it to put a few drops into bowls to make them burn longer. Personally, I love dripping some of this stuff (especially if it's flavored) into a bowl to make it burn longer but also to add to flavor if I want or need it to. But I dont often hear of others that employ this same method of smoking and I am curious if anyone else does this or knows about it. Also, I want to know if anyone knows how much THC is coming out of smoking the glycerin tincture if any is vaporized from it. Thanks

À votre santé
Joey


----------



## akgrown (Jun 10, 2010)

Knowing how much THC is not possible. Glycerin Tincture were created because alcohol ones taste terrible and burns. Glyverin is used to flavor Hookah Tobbacco so I dont see why you couldnt smoke it. Is is a pre-made tincture or, is it just a bottle of vegitable glycering. If its pre-made, seems like a waste to smoke it, I dont think smoking a tincture will help to medicate. It is made to be taking sub-lingually which means under the tongue.


----------



## Joe Fumeux (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah I picked up a pre made one from a clinic by my house so I could use it to smoke. I noticed that 1-3 drops in a bowl will make it burn twice as slow, so a 30mL bottle of of tincture for $20 seemed like a good deal. Even if no THC comes from smoking the tincture, I still thin $20 is a good deal for your bowls to last longer for a long time. The dosage on the bottle recommends 3-5 full droppers of the glycerin for a dose, but if I'm only using 1-3 drops per use then I think that the bottle will last me a very long time. This is how I look at using the tincture, what do you think about that?


----------



## Abysmal Darkenin (Jun 11, 2010)

If u wanna find if the tincture has any effect why dont u just get some mint put a few drops on it .and see if it gets u high..,.?


----------



## HappyHippy (Sep 15, 2010)

Did you try smoking it on mint? I'm now curious. People say to use only a few drops under the tongue. It really takes just that little?


----------



## vradd (Oct 1, 2010)

whats the census on tinctures?? the shop local says all u needed was 1-2 full droppers under the tounge and you would feel the effects in under 30min... well from what i see, thats bogus. as for the OP wanting to put glycirine in your bowls, why not go to walmart and just buy a bottle of it? its cheaper.


----------



## MikeMax (Nov 9, 2010)

A lot of misinformation about Tinctures here. Anyway, Tinctures are made by infusing glycerin with "trichomes". The very same trichomes that get you high when you smoke. Absolutly no difference. BUT, these trichomes have different effects based on HOW you injest them. We all know that if you smoke you'll feel the effects right away and if you eat a brownie it'll take about an hour to feel the effects, and the effect will be different. Edibles last longer and are a different kind of "high". BUT we are putting the exact same trichomes in our body, just in a different way.Tinctres taken like edibles (in coffee for example) will act just like any other edible, take about an hour to feel anything and it will be the same effect as eating a brownie. 

If you take tincture sublingually (under the toungue) the effects will be faster (about 15 or 20 minutes) BUT the effect will also be different. It will be a more Body type high. People use tinctures for Body type pain, carple tunnel, fibermialga, old football injuries and even female cramps. But taken under the toungue they don't get you "high" like smoking will. If fact ANY cannabis taken under the toungue will have pretty much the same effect. Tinctures taken this way will also help you reduce the amount of opiates you might need, like vicaden. We have a patient member that reduced the amount of vicaden she takes from 14 a day to 2 a day just by useing our tinctures. It has litterally changed her life.

Smoking a few drops of tincture will effect you the same way smoking bud will. So putting a few drops in a bowel is cool if it streaches your smoke or makes it taste better, but a few drops doesn't have enough trichomes in it for you to get "high". You'd need to smoke a few eye droppers full, which might be hard to do.
Anyway, tinctures are Wonderful IF you use them correctly and aren't expecting to get "baked". Use them for PAIN. Especially body pain and stress. They also help you sleep (indica based ones anyway) I spend a lot of time driving and I use them to relieve that stress you get in your neck and shoulders when you've been behind the wheel for hours. They really make the tension just melt away. Hope this helps.


----------



## smokajoe (Jun 25, 2011)

old bump! but will tincture in ecig get me high?


----------



## G Luv (Jan 29, 2013)

thank you, Mike Max for taking the time to post. you just educated me and really hipped me of the facts just now. many blessings my friend.


----------



## Theowl (Mar 23, 2013)

smokajoe said:


> old bump! but will tincture in ecig get me high?


old old old bump lol!

yes it will. I have. I do. I am.


----------



## smokajoe (Mar 24, 2013)

Theowl said:


> old old old bump lol!
> 
> yes it will. I have. I do. I am.


Care to share any insight into the tincture


----------



## Theowl (Apr 1, 2013)

Well, my last batch seems kinda weak, but I don't think it heated enough, or long enough.. But in the e cig it does very subtle, very wonderful things.  I move easier, with a lot less pain. I quit cutting with water too. Had been doing the 1:3 ratio, water:glycerin.. Now I can taste the peanut butter/burnt popcorn flavor, and I like that better than the dry glycerin vape flavor. I think I'm going to retun this batch, with the first batch of trim, and even more I had set aside for alcohol tincture..All in all, I like the subtle effects I get from it, but when my pain gets really bad, I'm gonna need stronger.


----------



## bsampson01 (Feb 7, 2014)

MikeMax so what your saying (correct me if i'm wrong) is that if i try to use cannabis / Glycerin Tincture to smoke with a vap pen it would not get me high?


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 7, 2014)

It will...
And tincture if decarbed, allowing crossing of the bb barrier, has the most true to bud effects, especially since thc isn't being converted to delta 11 in the liver

Not sure wtf he's talking bout, tincture isn't just cbd or something (which is also presented as cbda)


----------

